
Ask HN: Gandi have lost my domain name, what do I do? - jstanley
I&#x27;ve had the domain name &quot;incoherency.co.uk&quot; for over 10 years.<p>Some time last year I tried to transfer it from 1and1 to Gandi, but it seems to have got stuck in limbo.<p>The WHOIS records show that Gandi have it, but it doesn&#x27;t appear in my account on Gandi.<p>Now what I&#x27;m seeing is that the domain expired on 17th of June, and Gandi seem to have removed my nameserver glue record on 17th of July (2 days ago).<p>As a result of this, my website and email are now both unavailable, including the email address that Gandi have on file for me.<p>Gandi&#x27;s support form allows you to specify an alternative email address, which I have done, but so far I&#x27;m not getting a reply from them.<p>I called the only phone number I could find for Gandi, but it just directs you to use the online form and there is no way to reach a human.<p>What is the fastest way to get my domain name back?
======
viraptor
Maybe there are more official ways to try, but there's always the Twitter
escape hatch. Try the main account
[https://mobile.twitter.com/gandibar](https://mobile.twitter.com/gandibar) and
make some noise with engineers you can find working there.

I wouldn't normally recommend it immediately, but it really looks like they
try to hide any interactive support channel.

~~~
jstanley
Thanks, I've now tried this.

------
johnfc2020
Contact the Switchboard number for Nominet.uk, as they run the .uk domain
system. They also have a domain resolution service for cases such as this.

------
jstanley
johnfc2020: thank you, this was really helpful.

Nominet explained to me how I can transfer the domain out of Gandi and into
another registrar without Gandi's assistance. I am now trying to transfer it
to Namecheap.

